# 64721,20526 (59)?



## maryawinfield04 (Jul 17, 2012)

Provider did a carpal tunnel release (64721,20526(59). I wanted to know if the injection is included with the actual neuroplasty meaning can i bill seperately for the injection (20526)?

Thanks


----------



## DRocole72 (Jul 24, 2012)

If the injection was done by the physician for pain control an outpatient facility CAN NOT bill.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 24, 2012)

DBest72 said:


> If the injection was done by the physician for pain control an outpatient facility CAN NOT bill.



WHy do you say that?


----------



## DRocole72 (Jul 24, 2012)

We are an ASC here and it is considered part of the paim management of the procedure if the physician does it. When our anesthesiologists perform an interscalene block for post op pain control we do bill for it but if the physician were to do it we wouldn't.


----------

